# Vanity cabinet remake.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
I was in MIAMI when my wife told me that a short circuit happened in the my daughter´s former bathroom and the vanity was damaged.
After I returned home I dismantled the cabinet to check the damages and it was a miracle not to have a serious emergency at home. After that I decided to use all the same materials to remake it. That was one of my early projects when we moved to our actual house.Having the original mirrors I started the reconstruction by making the doors first then I took all the measurements to fit the cabinet dimensions to the doors. Now its height is smaller than before but it looks much the better.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

said it before...
I'll say it again...

you do some outstanding work...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job and thank goodness it wasn't worse damage. That looks like it was very close to being much more serious.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work Alexis as always. Extremely lucky there wasn't a house fire.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Alexis,go buy a lottery ticket.Lucky your house didn't burn down.Very nice work on the repair job also.Jamesjj


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all, guys.
Yes, it was fortunate not to have a tragedy.
I don´t know why lately I attached the pictures in a logical sequential way and when I see the post they are randomly distributed. It did not hapen before.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Nice! And I am very happy you had minimal damage. Too many people have lost their homes to stuff like this.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Alexis,

I like your woodworking, but in the USA it is considered unsafe and an electrical code violation to put electrical switches and outlets in without metal or approved housings around them. We cannot install switches that way.

What caused the fire? Did something metal touch the electrical connections on the back of the switch? his is why we have the electrical rules here.

Charley


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Oh wow! Good eye; I didn't even pay attention to the fact there's no conduit in there.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Charley and Cindy.
I appreciate your warning. I´ll look some way to overcome that. 
On 2015 I hired an electrical technician to make a new wiring for 220 volts and he corrected some of that problems. Since my house was built long time ago maybe the construction codes were not that rigid. In fact, as I saw when I dismantled tha cabinet the coat of the cables were damaged inside the conduit.

Again, Thank a lot for your concern


----------

